

Twitter uses SPDY - ropiku
https://skitch.com/igrigorik/8egi2/chrome-net-internals-eventsandq-type-spdy-session-20is-active

======
jgrahamc
Probably using the code for SPDY that they contributed to Netty:
<http://netty.io/blog/2012/02/04/>

------
AndrewDucker
Is this the start of a move by more and more sites to support SPDY?

Is there any reason not to support it?

~~~
pilif
Aside of the lacking availability of stable servers, another issue is that
SPDY runs over SSL exclusively. That means that due to XP's lack of support of
SNI, it's still not possible to do name-based virtual hosting.

Wasting an ip address for smaller sites is not always opportune or even
possible, especially as we are running out of IP addresses.

~~~
tonfa
> That means that due to XP's lack of support of SNI, it's still not possible
> to do name-based virtual hosting.

I thought Chrome supported SNI on XP, so since it is the only browser with
SPDY, there are no problems.

~~~
mooism2
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication> says that Chrome on XP
supports SNI since Chrome 6.

------
michaelbuckbee
Is there a rule of thumb or generally accepted thought on the performance
increase that would be gained SPDY vs legacy?

------
driverdan
Raffi tweeted this last night:
[https://twitter.com/#!/raffi/status/177616491204714497/photo...](https://twitter.com/#!/raffi/status/177616491204714497/photo/1)

------
niels_bom
I'd rather have a smaller page: relevant:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3666826>

------
rorrr
Twitter is the slowest site of all the major sites that I visit (apart from
HN). I often open individual twit links, and pretty much every time all I see
is the blue cloud background. It easily takes 3 to 5 seconds to load the
actual content. (I'm on an 8-Mbit connection, other sites work fine.)

~~~
naner
Twitter is slow for me too, but I don't see what this has to do with the
discussion here. It seems like you're implying SPDY must be at fault, which
doesn't seem likely.

Also if you want to take advantage of SPDY, only Firefox 13 and
Chrome/Chromium have it enabled by default.

